# Help! Pool snack ideas please......



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

We spend a lot of time at the pool, in the late afternoon.

Most of DD's friends spend up to $5 a day on vending machine [email protected], and DD wants to hop right in and do the same.







:

I am in need of snacks that will be fun, somewhat healthy, and can stand up to the heat. Oh! And because of her soft teeth, we can't do chewy snacks-like fruit leathers.

Ideas anyone?

TIA!









mp


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Are you vegetarian or have any other restrictions? Can she do crunchy snacks (like pretzels)?

the first thing that comes to mind are pinwheels (rollups/wraps sliced into rounds) or wraps -- tortilla, cream cheese or hummus, veggies, meats if you eat 'em, whatever sounds good, rolled up and chilled. Slice to make them bite size.

Peanut butter balls (aka Dandy Candy) for a sweet treat. Or date bars or homemade granola bars (can she do a chewy granola bar?).

cheese and crackers or tortilla chips (homemade if you like) with a bean dip or a cream-cheese based dip. You can get those little insulated bags for ~$5 at Joann's and prolly Target too. Cracker stackers with all kinds of toppings - cut up meat if oyu eat meat, cheeses, spreadable cheeses, veggies, etc. Let them build their own.

Cut up fruit. Or make kabobs with fruit and cheese.

Homemade yogurt parfaits with fruit and granola or muesli.

You could make pretty healthful oatmeal cookies, too.

Raisins/craisins/nuts or homemade trail mix if she can eat those.

cold fried chicken if you eat chicken.

HTH~


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

Thanks Viking!









Naw, we eat most everything...just try to eat as much whole foods as possible.

These are some great ideas! Yeah, I think she could do a chewy granola bar.

If you have the time, how do you make those peanut butter balls? My DC *just* started liking PB! Picnics will be so much easier!









mp


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamapoppins* 
If you have the time, how do you make those peanut butter balls? My DC *just* started liking PB! Picnics will be so much easier!









Here you go. I love this recipe b/c you can really vary it and make different things, and as treats go, they are quite healthful. But delicious! I especially like them with carob or cocoa powder and oats -- they taste like those no-bake cookies.







The recipe is courtesy of JanisB here at MDC, I think it's from an old LLL cookbook. HTH!

Dandy Candy

1 cup peanut butter
1 cup dry milk powder
1/2 to 3/4 cup honey
1 tsp vanilla

Optional additions:
1/2 cup carob powder or 1 cup granola, rolled oats or puffed cereal
1/4 cup nuts, chopped or seeds. coconut, wheat germ, sesame seeds
1 to 2 Tbs. water if mixture is too crumbly

1. combine peanut butter, milk powder, honey and vanilla in bowl.

2. mix with fork or spoon until ingredients are well blended.

3. for fudgy candy, add carob powder.

4. for chewy candy, add granola or oats.

5. for crunchy candy add puffed cereal. These are a little harder to roll, so you may prefer to pat this mixture into a pan.

6. chop nuts if oyu like.

7. shape into balls or a log. Roll in coconut, wheat germ, sesame seeds or a combination of all three.

8. cover or wrap in plastic wrap and put into refrigerator to chill for about an hour.

If you made logs, slice into bite size bits after chilling.


----------



## jadekat (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
Here you go. I love this recipe b/c you can really vary it and make different things, and as treats go, they are quite healthful. But delicious! I especially like them with carob or cocoa powder and oats -- they taste like those no-bake cookies.







The recipe is courtesy of JanisB here at MDC, I think it's from an old LLL cookbook. HTH!

Dandy Candy

1 cup peanut butter
1 cup dry milk powder
1/2 to 3/4 cup honey
1 tsp vanilla

Optional additions:
1/2 cup carob powder or 1 cup granola, rolled oats or puffed cereal
1/4 cup nuts, chopped or seeds. coconut, wheat germ, sesame seeds
1 to 2 Tbs. water if mixture is too crumbly

1. combine peanut butter, milk powder, honey and vanilla in bowl.

2. mix with fork or spoon until ingredients are well blended.

3. for fudgy candy, add carob powder.

4. for chewy candy, add granola or oats.

5. for crunchy candy add puffed cereal. These are a little harder to roll, so you may prefer to pat this mixture into a pan.

6. chop nuts if oyu like.

7. shape into balls or a log. Roll in coconut, wheat germ, sesame seeds or a combination of all three.

8. cover or wrap in plastic wrap and put into refrigerator to chill for about an hour.

If you made logs, slice into bite size bits after chilling.

That sounds amazing! I will have to try it.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey now that's a little different than I usually do those types of candy/bars but the dry milk is a good idea....

I usually use dates as a base. Put them in a food processor with nutbutter and make a paste, add from there. Usually I just press in to a pyrex thing and cut in to little squares.

My favorite is:

Dates
almond butter
coconut
cocoa powder
little honey
dried cherries or cranberries


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

Viking, thankyou so much for that recipe!







I have to admit, I went out and bought the dried milk today, and was shocked at how espensive it is(though I understand how far it will go...)! It has been years since I've bought it, so add inflation to our soaring food prices and you can imagine my surprise.

I like the idea of a nut/ date paste! I love dates! I may try that too, only will have to omit the coconut, as DS is allergic.

Thanks mamas!

Anyone else?









mp


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamapoppins* 
Viking, thankyou so much for that recipe!







I have to admit, I went out and bought the dried milk today, and was shocked at how espensive it is(though I understand how far it will go...)! It has been years since I've bought it, so add inflation to our soaring food prices and you can imagine my surprise.

I like the idea of a nut/ date paste! I love dates! I may try that too, only will have to omit the coconut, as DS is allergic.

Thanks mamas!

Anyone else?









mp

You don't have to do coconut. If you want a little crunch/bulk i often times do pumpkin seeds...I keep DD away from all nuts right now, and most seeds for that. I actually put them in FIRST, to sort of grind them up, then the dates. The nut butter sort of softens them, and the nuts or coconut, or other solid at room temperature ingredients kind of keep them from melting KWIM?

Dates, pumpkin seeds, dried cherries, cocoa powder, honey is REALLY good. It is addicting. Everyone laughs at my candy ball concoctions around here


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

How about packing sandwiches and fresh fruit and bottled water in a cooler so it stays fresh all day?

My kids are welcome to use their allowance money to buy sodas or ice cream at the pool. This means that they get treats a couple of times a week, not every single day we go to the pool. I'd suggest doing the same with your kids- they can choose to spend $5 in one day and only get stuff from home the rest of the week, or they can skip the hot dogs/pizza and eat the sandwiches from home and get ice cream every day. This might make them feel less "left out" when all their friends eat that stuff all the time.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

we go to the pool in our neighborhood at least 1x a week - in the summer sometimes we go every day. I always bring fresh fruit. it's too hot for anything else IMO


----------

